# anyone looked inside a ALPINE MRD-M1005 mono amp?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

maybe even the mrd-m605...I have the 1005 and its not putting out sound. I opened it up and their is 1 ribbon but their is also another socket with no ribben. I bought the amp broken but it was the fan. I fixed that. I have no idea what is wrong or if it is missing some parts.

anyone been inside one?

this is the black alpine with the blue digital controls on top.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Only what's shown on Ampguts.com.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

This help at all?: Amp Guts - Alpine MRD-M1005 - YouTube


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The extra ribbon cable socket might be for testing or programming IC's, so don't let that lead you to believe its missing a ribbon cable. Post some hi-resolution pics maybe we can spot something out of the ordinary.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

AmpGuts.com


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ok the video doesnt have the ribbon either so maybe it is for something like testing. it had the socket but not the ribbon.

guess its somewhere else though I didnt see anything obvious. 

I looked on ampguts and didnt see these pics either, interesting.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Have you tested the outputs for any shorts?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

TrickyRicky said:


> Have you tested the outputs for any shorts?




no, how much you charge to look at it? I am not a repairman anyhow. I dont want to send it to vegas so I might end up getting a new one and selling this one. just depends on cost to get it running.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

